# cow board



## Kansassnowgoosekiller (Feb 22, 2009)

does anyone have a picture or pattern of a cow i can use to make a board?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Are you in dairy country?









Or maybe beef country? ( :thumb: hereford all the way!)









Or maybe you drank the angus kool-aid?









Or maybe something exotic?


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Looks like the Montana State Finalist for Miss USA!


----------



## Kansassnowgoosekiller (Feb 22, 2009)

thanks


----------



## marshman (Jul 8, 2005)

I kinda like the pattern on the Holstein.


----------



## Gary Bottger (Nov 24, 2004)

Man, cow board, where is squaw creek, am I too late. You sure you are from Kansas? lol


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

You can buy them they are made out of coroplast. check online :beer:


----------



## Thomas Dow (Aug 11, 2007)

not a cow board, but check this out

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/cb.aspx?a=356135


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

You could flock it and add an ear tag for true realism.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

dblkluk said:


> You could flock it and add an ear tag for true realism.


Brand it and get a mini e-caller that plays "steaks on the prairie".

Get a big crew with half a dozen and make a "herd".


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

not a board but his normally works swell for me:


----------



## Kansassnowgoosekiller (Feb 22, 2009)

hey Garybob!! look @ the location on my post. i am from ohio

wake up and fly right!!!


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Dont cows have 6 teets? How come you only have 4 on the Leo?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Man that long horn would make a good gun rest!


----------



## Gary Bottger (Nov 24, 2004)

Kansassnowgoosekiller said:


> hey Garybob!! look @ the location on my post. i am from ohio
> 
> wake up and fly right!!!


It was a joke, like we are not in kansas anymore. You know like


Kansassnowgoosekiller said:


> guys i hunt noth eastern kansas and i haven't found a farm yet that wont let you hunt nor have i seen another snow goose hunter in 7 years!! lots and lots of birds!!!


Trust me, anyone that hunts snow geese and lives in Northeast Kansas would know where squaw creek was. :rollin:

A guide to boot. Jeesh!


----------



## DonkeyCart (Mar 1, 2005)

shooteminthelips said:


> Dont cows have 6 teets? How come you only have 4 on the Leo?


Dont know what kind of cows you have up there but ours have 4. lol


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

shooteminthelips said:


> Dont cows have 6 teets? How come you only have 4 on the Leo?


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

hahahaha lol


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

I am in _udder_ amazement. :lol:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I have 10 teets!


----------



## Scott LeDuc (Aug 4, 2008)

franchi said:


> I am in _udder_ amazement. :lol:


.... and that ain't no _bull!_

It almost feels like this thread got off track???


----------



## goosenoose (Feb 18, 2009)

shooteminthelips said:


> Looks like the Montana State Finalist for Miss USA!


Hey I take offense to that our girls are hotter than that! Hey you could make a decoy out of coroplast real easy


----------

